# Making Viv? Is it cheap?



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi I am considering making my own viv's, I can get vivexotic LX 36 for £46.00 would making a viv larger or even same size be cheaper?


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

probably not! we make ours but its not really a cheaper option it just allows us to build them to suit our room space and the snakes needs!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you probably would struggle to build a 3ft viv in contiboard for that price..


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhh fair enough, thanks for the help...


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It depends to an extent on whether you have the neccessary skills and equipment to make one, it's obviously a lot easier if you have access to the correct tools, and if you've done this sort of thing before.

You could probably buy the materials required for a bit less than that, but add in the cock-up factor, plus you may need to buy some tools if you don't have what you need, and £46 starts to look cheap!

I too build all my own vivs, but as above it's only because I normally need custom sizes and shapes, and generally don't like the range of finishes available with most commercial vivs.


----------



## Paul F (Aug 17, 2010)

As everyone else has said, unfortunately no!
There are plus and minus points to building your own aside from the cost thought.
If your not that handy it can end up costing you a few quid and look bloody awful at the end, and has been mentioned you may have to borrow or buy tools. 
As I was a bit naiive, I wasted a small fortune having slots for handles ground into the glass after having it cut to size. The guy was deliberately vague about the price and I nearly died when I realised I could have bought stick on jobs for about a pound that didn't look that much worse:gasp::blush:
On the plus side though you make your viv to the size and specifications to suit what you actually want! I built mine into an alcove, suspended at about chest hight and it looks pretty effective even all these years later.( It looks very dull for some reason in the photo in the custom viv thread, but is actually really bright "in the flesh".)
And it's not actually hard to do, you are only building a glorified box with holes in: victory: A drill, a screw driver, a jigsaw, a tape, a file and a pencil will pretty much cover all the tools as well.
I've already earmarked an area where I wan't to make a 6x2.5x2.5, and as it's going in my front room, it will have to look pretty presentable. Thank god I've got about 18 months before I have to build it!
Buy a temporary one and get planning your dream one:mf_dribble:
Good luck.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah I would just buy one hunny to be honest unless you want some random custom made viv. Just the glass alone cost a bit!, then the wood, runners, vents, tools etc. It all adds up and will probably cos you around £70.00-80.00 for the lot if you find the right places for wood/glass etc.

But prices do vary, Yeah just buy the viv hun, less hassle and will save you loads of time and money :2thumb:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

i just built a 3ft viv and wood cost me bout 30 quid glass 44 quid runners 22 quid and other bits and bobs bout a 10er so all in all twice as much as buying a normal one lol


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

courseithurts said:


> i just built a 3ft viv and wood cost me bout 30 quid glass 44 quid runners 22 quid and other bits and bobs bout a 10er so all in all twice as much as buying a normal one lol


 
sorry but glass for £44 and runners for £22 for a 3ft viv?

my standard, ready built 36x18x18 are only £55 normally or £42 when i have an offer on.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

courseithurts said:


> i just built a 3ft viv and wood cost me bout 30 quid glass 44 quid runners 22 quid and other bits and bobs bout a 10er so all in all twice as much as buying a normal one lol


Yeah I learnt my lesson when me and my hubby built a large 4 stack viv. Once I added it all up it cost just over £300!!. I could have got one made for £200.00. Oh well nevermind, we all learn. And not to mention the mess!! And how time consuming it was! I'm sorry but never again! I use Lotus nut on here now as he's a great craftsman and good quality built vivs.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

volly said:


> sorry but glass for £44 and runners for £22 for a 3ft viv?
> 
> my standard, ready built 36x18x18 are only £55 normally or £42 when i have an offer on.


Thats good value for money!! : victory:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

volly said:


> sorry but glass for £44 and runners for £22 for a 3ft viv?
> 
> my standard, ready built 36x18x18 are only £55 normally or £42 when i have an offer on.


 yer they only sold the runners in 2m lenths and obv have to buy top and bottom seprate and yer 4 6mm tuffened glass cut to size with beveled edges


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

lol, thanks


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

courseithurts said:


> yer they only sold the runners in 2m lenths and obv have to buy top and bottom seprate and yer 4 6mm tuffened glass cut to size with beveled edges


 
sorry but that's way too expensive - 6mm glass to fit a 3ft viv - £10 max, runners £3.00

i'm sure it looks nice but just seems a hell of a lot


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

volly said:


> sorry but glass for £44 and runners for £22 for a 3ft viv?
> 
> my standard, ready built 36x18x18 are only £55 normally or £42 when i have an offer on.



What glass do you use for a 3ft viv. Ive just made my own 3ft and have put 6mm glass in but im just wondering whether to send it off to be toughened or not? It only cost me £10 for the glass.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

volly said:


> sorry but that's way too expensive - 6mm glass to fit a 3ft viv - £10 max, runners £3.00
> 
> i'm sure it looks nice but just seems a hell of a lot


 i know what you mean mate you can buy replacement bits of glass for standard vivs for a 5er but i did not know this till after it was made. but yer it does look realy nice and i had to make it as it needs to hold a tank on the top and a external filter underneath so i had no other option and anyways my old man went un got the glass for my xmas present so i dident have to pay that lol. it should be all done on tue just a bit more painting etc and glue the runners on so ill post a thread showing a few pics of it then


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

markn said:


> What glass do you use for a 3ft viv. Ive just made my own 3ft and have put 6mm glass in but im just wondering whether to send it off to be toughened or not? It only cost me £10 for the glass.


 
I always use toughened regardless of how thick it is.

4mm as standard or 6mm if it's for something big/strong.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

courseithurts said:


> i know what you mean mate you can buy replacement bits of glass for standard vivs for a 5er but i did not know this till after it was made. but yer it does look realy nice and i had to make it as it needs to hold a tank on the top and a external filter underneath so i had no other option and anyways my old man went un got the glass for my xmas present so i dident have to pay that lol. it should be all done on tue just a bit more painting etc and glue the runners on so ill post a thread showing a few pics of it then


 
look forward to seeing it :2thumb:

wasn't having a go at you by the way, just sounded like you'd been ripped on your materials.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

volly said:


> look forward to seeing it :2thumb:
> 
> wasn't having a go at you by the way, just sounded like you'd been ripped on your materials.


 na yer i no dw i did not take it as the wrong way i reacted the same when my old man rung up and told me how much it was as i orignaly told him it will be 20 quid max lol and the runners i could of got a bit cheeper but they wernt black so decided to just pay the bit extra


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

volly said:


> I always use toughened regardless of how thick it is.
> 
> 4mm as standard or 6mm if it's for something big/strong.



Is that to cover your own a**e as a manufacturer, Im a window fitter and know how much easier it is to break toughened glass than normal but when it breaks it is a lot safer for your customers so they cant sue you.

Thats why i went for the 6mm option.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

markn said:


> Is that to cover your own a**e as a manufacturer, Im a window fitter and know how much easier it is to break toughened glass than normal but when it breaks it is a lot safer for your customers so they cant sue you.
> 
> Thats why i went for the 6mm option.


 
It's to cover myself, yes.
But it's also my preferrence that I use in my own vivs.

I'd never forgive myself if one of my own kids or somebody else's fell through an un-toughened pane of glass - the injuries would be much worse.

With regards to toughened being much easier to break, I'm not sure that's entirely true.

I manufactured double glazing units for a few years and the toughened was always harder to smash than regular annealed - toughened is relatively easy to break if you strike it on the edge or one of the corners but with stands a lot more force from frontal strikes or blows. 

Hence why they call it "toughened" I suppose?

Maybe wrong but why do they charge more for it if it breaks more easily?

Not having a pop at you by the way, just doesn't seem to make sense if you look at it logically.

Volly


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

volly said:


> It's to cover myself, yes.
> But it's also my preferrence that I use in my own vivs.
> 
> I'd never forgive myself if one of my own kids or somebody else's fell through an un-toughened pane of glass - the injuries would be much worse.
> ...


I agree its another con, thats my point though most of the time its the glass edges that are exposed when you open the viv doors. 

I dont know what the regs were when you were making the glass but now if its MORE than 800mm from the floor then you can use normal annealed glass if its below then its toughened. 

For myself i ( for now ) will stick to annealed but as a manufacturer i would always cover myself and use tuff or laminate if i was really worried.

Ps , ive had a look at your vivs and theyre amazing and appreciate the effort you put in. Ive just made my own ( and tonight posted the pic on this section) so know what youve had to endure in the early stages.

I even earlier on reccomended oyu to someone on here as ive seen oyur work before.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

markn said:


> I agree its another con, thats my point though most of the time its the glass edges that are exposed when you open the viv doors.
> 
> I dont know what the regs were when you were making the glass but now if its MORE than 800mm from the floor then you can use normal annealed glass if its below then its toughened.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, very true - the edges are more likely to be knocked on viv glass by sliding too hard e.t.c. so fair point there.

Not sure on the rules and regs back then but as far as I understood it, downstairs windows/doors had to be toughened and upstiars didn't, lol.

Cheers for the comments and recommendation :2thumb:

Will go and take a sneeky peek at yours now :lol2:


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

volly said:


> Yeah, very true - the edges are more likely to be knocked on viv glass by sliding too hard e.t.c. so fair point there.
> 
> Not sure on the rules and regs back then but as far as I understood it, downstairs windows/doors had to be toughened and upstiars didn't, lol.
> 
> ...


Ignore the dirty glass LOL

It doesnt matter now if its downstairs or on the 5th floor below 800mm is always tuff, however im sure ive read on here if the viv is under a certain size you use 4mm and 6mm for another , so you have to follow different rules. 
Anyway keep up with the cool vivs and who knows maybe mhen i want a big stack thats above my skills i will give you a shout.

Ps sorry the the poster for hijacking the thread. :notworthy:


----------



## bendy1990 (Dec 3, 2010)

I built a 48x20x15 coffee table viv for
45 pound 
I got a black ash tv stand off eBay for
a tenner.
I then removed the top and routered
groves for my glass to sit in
I know someone in glass cutting and got
3 pieces of 6m with a toughened polished
top for 35 pounds and that's it
I'll try get a pic on soon
but it's possible to do it cheap


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

bendy1990 said:


> I built a 48x20x15 coffee table viv for
> 45 pound
> I got a black ash tv stand off eBay for
> a tenner.
> ...



Good idea , i thought about doing something similar using a wide bookcase to make a leo stack.


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

Ikea bargain corner is a must. pick up a wardrobe for a tenner with doors. using a jigsaw cut out the door panels and fit acrylic or polycarb, again cheap bargain bin finds. add some vents and a few shelves and you got a stack for under £50. even found some mesh for cheap. have been using plastic aida material and those crisping chip silicone covered metal mesh trays from the 99p shop have worked really wel on the aph stack for ventilation..


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

bendy1990 said:


> I built a 48x20x15 coffee table viv for
> 45 pound
> I got a black ash tv stand off eBay for
> a tenner.
> ...


 i wanna make one actualy out of a tv not a stand lol a nice old box tv see a fish tank the other day made out of a tv it looked wicked


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow sounds like there are pros and cons to this malarky. I got 7 aph's that Am looking to get viv'd up. Really I was thinking about doing it for the experience for my Iguana Viv build. But considering just converting my spare room. Oil heater live plants and board and seal the room......

Cheers for all the advice though....


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

all depends what you make it out of, i use mdf, then seal with 3-4 coats of yacht varnish and my 4x2x1.5 cost me £30 for everything inc glass, vents, runners, wood, and varnish


----------

